# Marbury: Keith will fail here



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> In Knick-land, Latrell Sprewell is out and Keith Van Horn is in - in for the shock of his pro basketball life, according to his former Nets teammate, Stephon Marbury.
> 
> "I don't see it working here for Keith," Marbury said bluntly at the Garden last night before he played in the 11th All-Star Classic to benefit Wheelchair Charities. "It's a whole other world here.
> 
> "I don't see Keith playing here long. I don't think he'll want to play here long. He's been put in this situation... . The atmosphere and the team is not suitable for him."


Full Story


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OH my I missed the game.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think hes right. Van horn is not what i wanted. And especially now that theres nobody to guard the great backcourt players in the east...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

So what, Marbury has failed everywhere.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

it doesnt mean hes not allowed to have an opinion though. Hes a person too you know. Why criticize the man for speaking his mind?? Especially when most people would agree with him.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> it doesnt mean hes not allowed to have an opinion though. Hes a person too you know. Why criticize the man for speaking his mind?? Especially when most people would agree with him.


True.. Id love to have Marbury on the Knicks. I just think it's odd for someone who hasnt accomplished much to be putting others down. I know Steph has always wanted to play for the Knicks maybe he is talking down Van Horn cuz he is a bit envious and wishes he could be here. I do agree with him and think KVH will have some trouble playin in NY.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> 
> 
> True.. Id love to have Marbury on the Knicks. I just think it's odd for someone who hasnt accomplished much to be putting others down. I know *Steph has always wanted to play for the Knicks maybe he is talking down Van Horn cuz he is a bit envious and wishes he could be here. *I do agree with him and think KVH will have some trouble playin in NY.



Possible. 


KVH will have more problems in NY than in Philly and NJ IMO.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Some people can surprise you and he just might step up to the challenge.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

why want van horn when you have mcdyess and lampe. trade away thomas and ward and get NVE. then the knicks look like a playoff team.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Marbury is just being stupid. Commenting on stuff he shouldn't be. Don't worry though Ray Allen does it to. Some people need to just mind their own business.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I agree with Starbury. I dont think he will do well here. You were better off keeping Spree or tading him off for a big, imo


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if KVH gets traded again next offseason (that'll be 3 years in a row getting traded wouldn't it?).


But it'll be nice to see him (finally) succeed and have the tough fans of NY (and other guys like Starbury) respect him.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

When I first read this thread I was ready to trash Marbury, as he hasn't proven anything yet. But if you read the whole article it doesn't sound like he is trashing KVH at all just saying his opinion.


Spree will be a hard act to follow, and I don't have a good opinion of KVH as a player at all but, until I see him play for the knicks I'll hold my judgement.


Part of me wants him to tank so we can get high picks though.


----------

